# Cpt 45388



## jwilliams@fayettevillegastro.com (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi! I have used 45388 (new code for ablation) for the first time this year and Medicare is rejecting stating it is not a valid code. Is anyone else having this problem and if so, is there a different code for Medicare that I nor a Medicare Rep can find?  Thanks!


----------



## jwilliams@fayettevillegastro.com (Mar 23, 2015)

I think I have found the answer to my own question. HCPS G6024 for reporting 45388 to Medicare.


----------



## ANGIE337 (Mar 23, 2015)

*45388*

Look at HCPCS code G6024, that is the Medicare accepted code for the 45388.


----------



## ohsuziqu (Mar 25, 2015)

Is anyone getting paid for the ASC from Medicare?  Our claims are still being rejected for not a valid code.  We have an escalated ticket with Noridian they have sent to CMS because they are not sure what to do.  We can't bill a G6024 for the facility as that is a physician code and the 45383 has been deleted.  Just wondering if anyone else has had any success as of yet??


----------



## cdeville@ochsner.org (Mar 28, 2015)

*Physician vs Facility Coding*

It is my understanding if the code changed in 2015 for the physician side you will report the temporary G Code- Example Ablation for Medicare would be G6024, but for the facility side you need to report the new 2015 code which is 45388


----------

